# About shoes



## dspiel (Jan 29, 2002)

Hey guys its time for me to buy some new shoes for the kitchen and I wanted to know if anyone had experience with these shoes. They look pretty nice but ive never ordered shoes online so I was a little unsure of myself.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I need a new pair of work shoes, but they're a bit much. check out shoes for crews


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Hubby and I have cooking clogs by Birkenstock that we love. Definitely not cheap but they feel great even after a whole day of cooking. Cooking catalogues carry clogs that can actually be washed in the dishwasher (once the insoles are removed). 

I'm always leery of buying shoes mail order and generally order them in 3 sizes to make sure ONE of the choices fits me. I do this planning to return 2 pairs. A pain in the @ss, yes, but worth it to make sure I don't have to re-order then wait for the proper size to come.

Given they have to be worn all day and your feet are just as important as your hands to all-day-cooking, it's best to have a professional measure your feet with a Brannoch device and get fitted properly in the store.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

For me,

Nothing tops my dansko clogs,

The best support and comfort I have ever worn in a kitchen.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've been thinking about getting some clogs, but I'm just wondering whether clogs can be counted as unsafe for working the line, because I don't want to get a pair and then have my manager say that I can't wear them because of the safety rules. Right now i'm wearing my old Dr. Martens boots and they are pretty good for being non slip.


----------



## dspiel (Jan 29, 2002)

dont wear open soled clogs


----------



## ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

I find that a good pair of Nike running or cross training shoes is wonderful in a kitchen.

They're light, and make me bounce around the kitchen... Sometimes I feel as if I am literally flying through the air in a mad dash to the cooler, avoiding the dishwasher with his stack of plates by back flipping off the wall and landing with a crouching tiger hidden dragon onto the expo line, then leaping across the prep table I do a double Mount Fugi twist , fold space and appear into the cooler...


 

I had a hard time with the back flipping in clogs...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Danskos are the bomb. IMO, they're the longest lasting and the most comfortable. The sole are non-slip which is a plus. You can get them with the closed heel.

Kuan


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I've had Danskos for years, and absolutely swore by them. But just recently, I've had some low back problems, and when I switched from the Danskos to a more flat shoe, the problems went away. I think I'm going into withdrawal from my clogs - not only were they (up til now) the most comfortable shoe I ever wore, but they also made me taller!


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well, I haven't been abe to find clogs, because I dont get enough time that coincides with my dads in order to get to toronto (brantford doesnt have any) but I find that the canadian issue military boots are great if their tread is good. They are designed to hold under most any kind of terrain. A bit pricey, but dey do da job. And are comfortable


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

I went on the Shoes for Crews website the other day and they had shoes like the Dansko clogs but made by them for about 1/2 the price. All the shoes said they were great slip-resistant but said nothing about the uppers being oil and water resistant so I emailed customer support and asked if they were both oil and water resistant and they said yes. 

Seems like a great deal -- not sure if the quality is the same but definitly worth the chance I think. Shoes are so expensive and if these are just cheaper because they're not "name-brand", it works for me. 

Has anyone had any experience with these?

Dunk


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think everybody has their favorites. This might be old fashioned, but my old chefs used to change out shoes daily, sometimes within the day. I would suggest more than one pair for full time work.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I wear the Shoes for Crews clogs (that look like the Dansko). They are incredibly comfortable, once you get used to the altitude adjustment.... they have quite a sole/heel. The 'non-slip' properties are amazing. So much so, that my company requires their use exclusively for all employees. And they wear like iron at a great price.
(And, no, I am not getting paid for the endorsement  )

When I am off-site, I wear Doc Marten boots.... great anti-slip properties with plenty of ankle support. A bit more expensive than Shoes for Crews, however.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I was hoping someone had some input about the shoesforcrews clogs cuz I like the way they look. So I bought a pair. I wore Birkenstocks for a long time and then one day said, that's enough. But that shoesforcrews web site I found to be a real pain to navigate. Little box pops up wanting your username and password, but you don't get that till you place an order. don't get it.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

After listening to you all discuss Dansko clogs I went out and bought a pair this weekend. I have always wanted to try out clogs in the kitchen but have never bought a pair, but after listening to all the testimonials from everyone, I thought I would try them out. Unfortunately, I have inherited my father's back and foot problems, and have compounded them while I was in high school, by being a wrestler, and running 1 1/2 miles everyday before practice in wrestling shoes (absolutely no sole or support). I have worn boots for years (combat boots when younger, and then when older and needed some more support, Sears Diehards and Sears Lites. They are no longer cutting it, so time to try something new.


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

ok, this may sound silly, but here goes..

I got the "dansko like" clogs from shoes for crews and i like them a lot, BUT (there is always a but, right  ) they fit funny. I had the hardest time getting my feet into the d*mn things(took me like 10 minutes - no lie!) and then once I did, they were a little loose -- my heel comes out a little when i walk. I am thinking of getting a 1/2 size smaller, but I'm afraid I'll never get my foot in the shoe. Is it just because they're leather and i need to break them in a little more? Did anyone else have this problem? Am I losing my mind?

Other than that "little" problem, i love them. The non-slip is awesome - haven't slipped once in them, as compared to my other shoes where I usually come close to braking my neck at least three times a night! 

If anyone has any suggestions,---please help.

thanks

dunk


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

I ordered those same shoes from another company and before they shipped them out they actually called me and convinced me to not buy that particular brand!!! They said they are having huge problems with them, something like a 90% return rate! They said they just fall apart, quick. 
I have a pair of Kingston Mcnight clogs that I love and a pair of Birks that are great too, I tried Dansko but they just will not fit me, I think a lot of people have that problem and they do not make wide sizes which is a shame becasue they look great. Try the KM's.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I dunno, guys, I wear a size 5 double wide (bunion surgery and years of barefoot martial arts - I truly am a hobbit!!), and love my danskos. Don't know about the fakes. They are a little hard to get into at first, but as you said, they'll stretch as they're leather. Try getting one of those shoe stretchers, or if you have a shoemaker near you, they can stretch them out on the machines they have. 

The heels are supposed to be a little loose. My only complaint about them is that I can't 'feel' the ground, and I've almost turned my ankle a couple of times but other than that, they're great!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I also have a wide foot, and the Dansko's fit like a glove, they breath and stretch.

My only fear is having one fall off as i'm hitting the breaks in my car on the Merit parkway.

BTW....Iv'e heard really good things about shoes for crews.
a couple guys I work with called the toll free number, gave their delivery address and S.S # and 4 days they we're on their feet.

Tey seem happy, and at an average price of $45 it's something to think about.

My Dansko's on sale where over $100 (but I love them )


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just can't wear clogs -- lord know I've tried -- but I fall off of them. The last shoes I used were plain old Rockport lace-ups: they felt great even after 10 house on my feet. The only (!) problem was that the soles were NOT slip-resistant. Jeez, finding good work shoes is harder than finding a job!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Suzanne - B.A. Mason has some sneaker/walker type shoes with slip resistant soles - just got a pair and they're great! Cushy, bouncy soles, too.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I have a terrible time with concrete classroom floors--I go through Doc Marten's like they were paper--2 pairs a school year. 
I ordered some Dansko professional clogs. Haven't used them at work yet--believe it or not I'm saving them to wear with a black suit for Prom--I'm a Junior Class sponsor and I'll be on my feet for several hours straight--hoping for good results here. 
I had the same problem getting my feet into them-one other pair is just impossible--no way my foot will go in there! The professional model is stretched enough to wear stockings for the Prom  , but I'll have a hard time wearing socks with them for work.


----------



## ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the Excursions from Shoes for Crews. They're only 40 dollars, look great, and have more features than their clogs do. I think I will purchase them. 

Should I be weary of any size issues with Shoes for Crews?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I bought the fake clogs from shoesforcrews and like them a lot. Wanted something I could wipe the flour off of, and they are comfortable and my feet slip right in. Only thing I don't like is the way ground meat gets squished into the non slip sole when you step on it.


----------



## ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

There seems to be a good deal of fitting problems with clogs be it Dansko or Shoes for Crews or Birkenstock. Clogs to me seem easy to clean for a nice appearance, but their practical value diminishes with the fact that it is a clog and cannot be laced up tighter if they are too loose. Or if too tight, can be unlaced a little.

My work shoes are disgusting looking, they're 40 dollar Nikes, they're caked in flower from slapping dough, and have who knows what else on them. I imagine if they were clogs they would be clean.

However, going with the logic that your feet are one of the most important things in a kitchen, I would overlook mere aesthetics for comfort and usefullness.

For instance, take the Excursions from Shoes for Crews. They're suede, witch means softness. Let's face it, leather isn't soft. They are Water Resistant too, which means your feet won't get soaked! The Excursions have a non-slip sole, and a non-slip sole on a sneaker is the ****!

Although, the Excursions can't be wiped down so easily like the leather clogs. Which means your Excursions will look like *** most of the time. As I said, usefullness over looks. 

To be quite honest, at 40 dollars a pair, you could buy another set of them every few months if you're worried about looks.

I fear the clogs would simply slip off my feet if I had to run in the kitchen. I work with a large kitchen staff and we have to acrobat ourselves around one another while moving throughout the kitchen. Clogs seems like they would interfere in some way, like they are awkard to some degree.

Despite the fact that the clogs can be easily cleaned, can anyone say that their clogs are better than sneakers with slip resistant soles?


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

I have a pair of Birkenstock clogs that I really like. Initially, I had concerns that wearing clogs would be a little awkward (not being tightly laced or form fitting), but I'm just as agile as ever. And at the end of the day, while the waitstaff (in regular shoes) are complaining about their feet, I'm nice and comfy. The big plus is being able to clean my shoes with some hot water and soap. I'll never go back to shoes with laces.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Marzoli, I would suggest, that if you have never worn clogs before you train yourself on them. Wear them to work, and take another pair of shoes with you to change into. I just bought my first pair of Dansko clogs about a month or so ago, and I love them, but they take some getting used to. I found myself gripping the clogs with my toes for awhile because I wasn't used to the fact that the heel is suppose to slip as you walk. I found my feet getting tired more quickly and needed to change into my regular boots for relief. Now that I am used to wearing them they are great. I am still not yet comfortable enough with them to feel confident running full speed with them on, and every once in awhile I turn my ankle because of their height, but I do really think they are great.


----------



## ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

I do like the polyurethane clogs that Birkenstock makes, that would be easy to clean.

Now I am curious of sil resistance.

Shoes for Crews is built around their soul being slip resistant. So I am curious which one has better slip resistance. Dansko, Birkenstock, or Shoes for Crews.

Anyone that has owned all three of them please feel free to comment.  


:chef:


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Pete: Thanks for the heads up! I guess I'm pretty used to clogs--been wearing Doc Marten's clogs in my kitchen at home and finally to work these past few weeks after my other shoes gave up the ghost. I know what you mean about getting used to them--it's totally different at work! But I started out a long time ago with those wonderful wooden soled Dr. Scholl's sandals--remember those? They were great for just moving around. Of course, I wouldn't risk my toes in the high school hallway:bounce: , but they were great for other things. Can't find them anywhere--I'd love to have some for summer. Whatever--I know the Dansko clogs are taller than the Doc Marten's, and I've been wearing them around after work to get used to them. I should be okay for the Prom! That sounds so lame...but what can ya do? Gotta go sponsor my juniors!


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

I solved my Shoes for crews "dansko-like" clog problem. I ordered a 1/2 size smaller shoe than I normally get, and they are great! I guess when ordering shoes, you need to take into account that not all sizes are created equal . They fit perfect, my heel comes out a little, but not out of the entire shoe like the other ones did. The slip resistance is great. Still adapting to the feel of them though -- it's a little harder to zoom around the kitchen like I did in my sneakers. Oh well, I'll get used to it, and now I'm not in constant fear of breaking my neck!!

Dunk


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I just bought a pair of shoes from Shoes for Crews, that I found from this forum. And I also ordered three pairs to keep one, following the advice here. the pair I thought would fit perfectly, didn't! I got the ones that look like sneakers, and really like the bouncy insoles. When the insoles pack down, they are cheapp enough to replace, and how can we tell if they are designer after they get covered with flour. I thought they ran a little small, but hey - that's what ordering three pairs was for, and now I know where my duck feet fit into the size apectrum!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thought I'd update you on my Dansko Professional Clogs--I used them for Prom night as planned--stood up and walked around from 4:30 to 11:30 that night--my feet and legs were great! I love those shoes. They actually worked! I literally never sat down the whole night! This is a record for me.
People never noticed that they were sort of weird shoes to wear with a black suit. They looked fine.:bounce:


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I bought some Dansko Pros for a cooking class that I will start tomorrow. After viewing this thread a few weeks ago I figured that I would buy my clogs ahead of time to break them in. I really do appreciate how they feel and am anxiously waiting to see how they perform in the classroom kitchen.

One word of advice: Clogs are not good roofing shoes! I shrugged of the house inspectors advice and climed the ladder with my clogs on to accompany him while he assesed the condition of the roof. I almost fell off when we got to some of the more steep angles. Never again.

terrarich


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Wow! That's more excitement than I could stand!
Seriously though, I love my Danskos--I have started wearing them to work now that Prom is over. I feel like I could walk all day. That is so nice, considering that I usually started sitting down a lot well before the lunch bell with my other shoes.
Good luck in your cooking class. Wish I could take one. Guess I'll stick with teaching though.


----------

